# Beechcraft AT-6C



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

http://s177.photobucket.com/albums/w204/tecwritr/?action=view&current=AT-2onGranite2.jpg&t=1285463143371#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs177.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fw204%2Ftecwritr%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DAT-2onGranite2.jpg%26


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

You build that model? Very nice! I liked the album.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Beauty.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> You build that model? Very nice! I liked the album.


It's not a model. It's a 3d digital image I created in some software I have. The airplane does exist and is competing for the USAF Light Air Support aircraft.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Beauty.


Thanks Jeff and thanks for getting the graphic on the page. I couldn't make it work.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

tecwritr said:


> It's not a model. It's a 3d digital image I created in some software I have. The airplane does exist and is competing for the USAF Light Air Support aircraft.


Hey, last I checked, 3D models are still models, right?  But thanks for setting me straight.

The surface you chose for display is probably what threw me, not many airplanes are displayed on what I took for a granite countertop.   (I mean, I've seen diamond-shiny hangar floors, but not in that pattern, LOL.)

Fabulous job!


----------

